# Swift Kon-Tiki 669 review - edition 2



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello

As it is over six months since my last review, and having just returned from a trip away, I thought it was time for another review....

I collected my Swift Kon-Tiki 669 in September 2007 and a few days later, we were heading for the sunny shores of Lake Garda, Italy. Just over six months on, and back from another trip the Lake Garda, I love this ‘van just as much as I did on day one. 

The driving position is excellent; the front seats are adjustable for height and tilt, both seats have twin armrests and the steering wheel is adjustable for reach. Cab comfort is enhanced by the standard fit Fiat cab air-conditioning, and safety taken care of by ABS and a driver’s airbag. The Al-ko chassis supports the motorhome, and six alloy wheels display the ‘van to it’s grandest. There is no internal driving mirror – but there is no rear window, so such an addition would be used to keep an eye on the passengers, rather than traffic. Unusually, this Kon-tiki is left hand drive – ideal for me as the majority of my touring is overseas. 

Once underway, the Fiat 3.0 litre Multi Jet powers into action. Linked to a six speed manual gear box, the van pulls away smoothly and in no time at all is in top gear and at cruising speed. Fuel economy has averaged 24mpg during the time I have owned the van, not bad for a 5000kg lump, more over when you consider the owner does like to “give it some welly”.

In addition to the standard equipment – which includes reverse monitor, awning, alloy wheels, microwave and remote controlled central locking, I arranged to have a Dometic B2200 roof air con unit and a towbar to be factory fitted. Soon afterwards, an Oyster satellite system was added, along with 2 x 11kg Gaslow cylinders. Interior modifications include replacing 230v power points with “doubles”, replacing the interior lighting with LED’s, added a rear shelf to the external rear locker and also adding power point and Tv aerial socket to the external locker. 

The kitchen area is of a high specification and include a Stoves cooker, with oven and separate grill. The oven was supplied with just one shelf, and I acquired another from a Stove’s accessory shop. The hob has three gas burners and an electric hot plate. A microwave is standard, as is a Dometic extractor unit. Storage in the kitchen area consists of three overhead cupboards, a cutlery drawer and two cupboards below the work top. One of these is fitted with pull out storage baskets and the other has a shelf, in addition to a dedicated storage place for the drainer and also chopping board. 

The fridge freezer is split 70-30 in terms of capacity – or there abouts! I did however order an extra shelf from Thetford, just to increase the storage capacity for the wine! Below the fridge is a storage area, ideal for large pans and such, whilst above the fridge is another cupboard, an ideal safe haven for the TV remote controls etc. The largest cupboard in the kitchen houses the Truma C6002EH boiler. The Truma provides heating and hot water using gas or electric power – or both when needed. The Truma is quiet and efficient – keeping the ‘van warm and snug – even in the bitterly cold temperatures of February 2008 whilst pitched at the Camping & Caravanning Club’s Boroughbridge site. 

Up front, the front seats swivel to face the comfortable L shaped lounging area. Further storage is provided under both of the bench seats. A free standing table completes the picture, although I find the standard fit swing arm coffee table is adequate for most occasions. The lounging area supports five overhead lockers, four of which have shelves fitted, whilst I have modified the fifth to carry bottles of wine and spirits! 

To the rear is the island bed, which, in addition to being comfortable, lifts up to provide further storage. The Truma blown air piping runs under the bed, so there is no chance of a cold spot and, bearing this in mind, the risk of condensation is reduced. Twin wardrobes, two overhead cupboards and twin dressing tables, each with a cupboard beneath complete the fittings in this area. There is a large Dometic roof light located directly above the bed and is fitted with flyscreen and night blind. A further double bed is in the form of the Luton, whilst the L shape sofa quickly makes into a single berth. There are seats belts for four including the driver. 

The TV is at the rear, on Swift’s swing arm bracket, meaning the TV can be viewed from anywhere in the van – well almost! The reverse monitor is also wired to the entertainment system, and this in cab monitor can be used to watch Tv or DVD’s. The in dash Cd player also acts as a DVD player, in turn connected to the rear TV station. In addition to four speakers in the cab area, there are two more in the lounge, and two more above the bed. Radio reception is good – both whilst pitched and also on the road. I really like the fact the cab CD player is remote controlled – I can switch on Sarah Kennedy in the morning without getting out of bed! 

The bathroom is well equipped and comes with Thetford’s electric flush loo, hand basin with mixer tap, and fully enclosed shower area. The shower comes with a duckboard, presumably for safety. Heating in this area is provided by a Truma warm air duct. I have added a couple more coat hooks and also a liquid soap dispenser. 

The 125 litre fresh water tank is located within a twin floor area, and having heating pipes close by, this ensures frost free operation during the winter. The water pump is also located in the twin floor space.

External storage is good – a forward external locker gives access to the under floor area, and is an ideal space for deck chairs, awning handle and so on. At the rear is a half garage, with locker doors at each side of the ‘van. As mentioned, additional shelving is fitted here, and effectively doubles the “floor area”. Light weight things go on the top shelf – such as silver screen covers and sun lounger. The lower level usually supports crates of cheap beer, picked up in France! With a payload of over 800 kilograms, after the tanks are filled with fresh water, the fuel tank full and driver on board, I can really stock up with shopping without worrying about payload. On a recent visit to the weigh bridge, with tanks full, belongings on board, including the dog and myself, the ‘van came in at 4700kg, vice a 5000kg maximum.

The exterior of the Kon-tiki looks stunning with it’s silver sides. The rear graphics have been removed however and a vinyl transfer of my own design added. 

So, in 6 months of ownership, and almost 7000 miles driven, the 669 will be a hard act to follow. 

I like….

Silver sides
Fabulous MultiJet engine – especially putting my foot down in fourth gear
Kitchen area and storage
All year round usage
Exterior storage space – enhanced further by my own creation!

I would have liked….

Extra lighting in the washroom


I dislike…..

Net curtains on the same track as other curtains. 

What went wrong? 

Well, since the last review, very little. On the Fiat side, the engine has been treated for scuttle issues, and an engine cover fitted. The button on the hand brake has started sticking in the in position, so I shall get this checked this week. 

On the Swift side, there was “something” amiss. I can only describe it has something as I do not fully understand such matters. The problem was with the fuse board and the control panel. The fuse board was replaced, but the problem returned. A further joint investigation was held, and Swift, Fiat and the Italian firm that manufactured the board, myself and a dog worked together and sorted it once and for all. 

The pic shows the motorhome pitched at Melano, Lake Lugano, Switzerland.


----------

